# Hyperlink to Google Maps?



## OrbitzXT (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm trying to build a very basic website for my company, and wanted to be able to have a hyperlink in one section that gives driving directions. Basically I wanted them to be able to click the link, and be brought to Google Maps with our address already entered as the destination. To be clear, I took a screenshot of what I was looking to do. If I can't do this with Google Maps, is there another way I can do what I'm looking to?

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h204/OrbitzXT/GoogleMaps.png


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah I think this is what you need. Pull up that address and then hit the Link button top right. 

Gives you this...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 17, 2011)

IF you want to do it the right way you will interface using the Google API structure.

http://code.google.com/apis/maps/index.html


----------



## Msap14 (Jun 26, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> IF you want to do it the right way you will interface using the Google API structure.
> 
> http://code.google.com/apis/maps/index.html



this is no doubt the best way to do it.

you could simply do this...

do a google maps search for your company, click the letter marker for your company, in the upper right hand corner select link, then embed on website... it will look like this...







then paste that code into your website code where you want it and your website will then have this...






once you click directions, you are brought to a page just like the picture link you posted, the address will already be entered, all your customer has to do is type in their address.


----------

